# Lost Accuracy



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I never really found a need for a digital device to setup anything square, a try/combination/machinist square does that fairly easily and there is no fuss/batteries required (calibration may be required in a blue moon if ever in your life time). And for a beveled cut you can use a sliding bevel gauge to match any angle for a tight fit.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

Couldn't agree with you more-it was a good Christmas present or impulse item but like you, I'd rather trust my try square and sliding bevel.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I use a digital angle gauge, but I always zero it off of the blade, which I set to 90 with a square.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I had some problems with the Igaging unit and exchanged it for the Wixey. Much happier.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

+1 on what Tim said. My saw's digital gauge is actually connected by wire to the tilting mechanism. Since it is gravity based and my saw is on wheels, it just makes sense to square the blade with a good square, zero the digital, then adjust for the angle. Using this method it is very accurate, and works for odd angles like 19.2 degrees (used that on some trim).


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

TenonTim, seems that's almost double effort but workable. Unfortunately, in my case the unit itself is out of calibration. I'd zero it off of the tablesaw and then adjust the blade. Although it showed 90 degrees it was actually more like 85 or so.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

John, you might try checking with the manufacturer and telling them the problem. I have a Wixey and they stand behind their products, maybe the makers of yours will too. Worth a try.


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

I did and they sent me their apologies for the hassle and directions for re-calibration. No mention of replacement or repair but I'm okay with that. Having used Starrett try square and their protractor head for years no problem going back to the "old fashioned" methods anyway.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use my Wixey all the time. I like being able to zero it out on the bench I am working with and then getting a very accurate measurement… measure twice, cut once (or is it measure once, cut twice???)


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have 2 wixey's and one is by my table saw and the other is at my miter saw. Both are extremely acurate and i have set an angle with one and checked its accuracy with the other for comparison. Dead on accurate.
I really like them alot.


----------



## dedalo (Jun 20, 2010)

same experience here with the wixey… very accurate


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

see this is why you don't try and square things with a cat, they just wander off…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I have the same one and I have to zero it every single time on the table top.
Even with that I am sometimes off by a degree or so.


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess I really didn't make things clear and this thread is going crazy!! I always zero it out before use. That's by setting it on the tablesaw and push the button so that it reads zero. Place it on the blade and adjust the blade until it reads 90 degrees. Cut the board and it's about 84-86 degrees when checked with a Starrett protractor head.

It's not operator error, it's that the cube is out of calibration.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

John, how do you recalibrate the cube?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

Had the Wixey … it went crazy, then crapped out … threw it away & replaced it with a BEALL TILTBOX … never looked back … works great.


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

Smitty, they sent me an email explaining the procedure. If you give me your email I can forward it to you if you'd like.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Wixey but don't use it much.
I've grown used to do it the way Sharon above does.
(and all I'm getting for an image is a picture of a cat?)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Level Box which is a copy of the Wixie. I bought it on line for $24 and I love it. I use it all the time and it is great in the mill to set up a cut real accurately. I can get a card of 10 batteries for it for 1.50 at the flea market. I have found that after each use I take the battery out because it does drain down to nothing if you leave it in there for some reason. I just never put the battery cover back on.

................Jim


----------



## BobAtl (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had an iGaging angle cube for about a year now and Have had great luck with it. I was skeptical but so far, no problems and I check the squareness of cuts ripped on my TS pretty regularly with a square. Thanks for sharing this info, as I will contiue to do that.


----------

